# How to rebuild a honda Carb



## Jonney_boy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi, I have a few machines with honda engines on them (mostly GX160's) and would like to rebuild the carb. There is one machine in particular that has a gummed up carb (bought the machine used and the previous owner let it sit with fuel in it for 2 years). I tried purchasing the honda factory service manuals but unfortunally they seem to be discountiuned........ both for my tiller and lawnmowers.


What I would like to know is.
1) how do you remove the carb. I know it is only 2 bolts and the carb slides out, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to disconnect the linkage connected to the carb without bending the tip. The linkage is not hooked on with a standard hook but instead has a tip bent like a stair case step and does not have enough play to slide out.

2) Can anybody point me to a good how to for rebuilding the carb? I tried searching on the net with not much sucess 


btw this is my first post, if I violated some fourm rule by accident, plz feel free to point me in the right direction.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, you take anything thats in your way, off, air filter etc. then those two bolts that hold the carb on, and you'll be able to get the linkage off then. and as for rebuilding, get a couple cans of carb cleaner, pretty cheap...... go with your model numbers etc. to a small engine shop and order or either buy a rebuild kit, carb gaskets etc. then you pull apart the carb, and make sure you know where it all goes.... some are simple and some are not. then soak the carb, fully submersed in cleaner, in a bowl you don't want anymore... not plastic, some plastics may not hold up. or a metal can thats clean and you can close, say like a coffee can. then soak it for maybe a day or two, then afterwards, take the plastic tube that comes with the can of cleaner, attach it to the can and start blowing every hole out, and all the surfaces off. then rebuild. and make sure the carbs float is still good, should feel heavy or slosh/sink in cleaner or water if it isn't.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Jun 15, 2005)

ok.. I started playing with a old honda lawnmower that I don't care about (picked up this mower at the dump, litterly)...... it is a HR214.. 2 speed 4 HP alumium deck honda... prob from the early 80's.

The carb setup looks very similar to the GXV160 engines I have at home on my bigger honda lawnmowers, power rakes, etc.

Anyhow, after removing all that got in my way (air box, filter), disconnecting the fuel lines and removing the 2 nuts that holds the carb onto the engine i'm now able to slide the carb in and out on the 2 bolts.

Unfortunally I still can't seem to get the linkages off. The governer and the spring that goes along with it came off when I slid the carb out as far as it would go, but the linkage short linkage that connects the throdle to the throdle plate won't come off.... 

It is conected with that looks like a "small staircase" on either side....... the linkage is short enough that you "just can't" slide out the carb enough to get it around the bend. Now, If I bend the linkage I can get the carb out no prob but is there any way to do it without bending the linkage???? (i've taken my bigger honda's into the shop for carb work and never noticed signs of them bending the linkage so......


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so there is no way to get it off the other end?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Jun 15, 2005)

looking closer.. it's the choke plate........... the other end has the same type of connector on it...... "just" does not have enough room to get it off on the other side either


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

whats in your way?? engine recoil/cover?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Jun 15, 2005)

update... I got the carb off..

the problem was the linkage for operating the choke..... both end of the linkages were connected using this "step" type connector (this connection is kind of common with rc car and planes.)..

anyhow, I managed to remove the choke plate and then slide out the shaft for the choke plate. This seperated the carb from the dumb linkage and allowed me to remove the carb ..

I took the carb appart and cleaned it up..... good news the engine now fires (first pull might I add)...

Bad news...... the engine is running WAY too fast... as in WAY WAY too fast.... I tried to put all the adjustment screws back to the position they were in when i took them off. I can hold the govenor linkage and the engine runs fine, but, as soon as I "let go" I see the govenor basically pin the throdle to the max position and the engine goes crazy (runs really fast).

And yes, I did connect the linkages to the carb properly, I had a second GXV160 beside me to compair with.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

should have a spring down there to sorta help hold it... it may be gone or worn out or broken, also that step ladder type linkage, used on basically all mowers, kinda like for rc planes, it keeps it from coming off, some can be wrangled around to come off, others require removing some stuff.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

i just did this same carb. the mower starts on the 1st pull and runs fine for a few secs then starts surging. do you think it might be an adjustment or another carb issue? thanks. f-n-m


----------



## Jonney_boy (Jun 15, 2005)

update... it is a carb problem and not a problem with the linkages or springs.

I took the carb out of my tiller and put it onto a old honda lawnmower I have lying around at home (due to the bend on the fuel line nipple on the carb I cant' put the lawnmower carb on the tiller, not enough clearance).

Well, the lawnmower ended up with the SAME problem the tiller had... an engine that just wants to rev like nuts...

hence.. now I know it's not a problem with the linkages or the govenor..........


----------

